# Navigation re-route?



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

According to the Navigation options you should be able to set it to re-route you when it will save you x minutes. I set mine to 10. Not sure if this was a new feature in v9, but I never noticed it before. Has anyone actually seen this work? So far I haven't been re-routed. Does it ask you to confirm?


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

Jason F said:


> According to the Navigation options you should be able to set it to re-route you when it will save you x minutes. I set mine to 10. Not sure if this was a new feature in v9, but I never noticed it before. Has anyone actually seen this work? So far I haven't been re-routed. Does it ask you to confirm?


This is not a new feature, it has been there as long as I have had my car (7 months) I have it set for 5 min


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

Ken Voss said:


> This is not a new feature, it has been there as long as I have had my car (7 months) I have it set for 5 min


And does it ever reroute you?


----------



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

I have definitely been rerouted on several occasions.


----------



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

It didn't say that it was rerouting, but the route changed.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Does the algorithm work based on shortest estimated time from Point A to Point B, or shortest distance, or a combination?

I just started commuting in my new Model 3 yesterday and the navigation wanted to take me home through downtown (basically straight north), rather than on the interstate (out to 3 o'clock on an eastbound interstate, then the ring road interstate around to 12 o'clock - 10 miles longer but almost always faster).

Does Tesla use their own proprietary navigation software, Google Maps, or some other 3rd party?

One of many newbie questions I'll be asking......

Thanks


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

I can’t think why to set this at anything other than 1 min? If a better option exists why not take it? My experience is it does a good job of adjusting for changing traffic conditions without running you through all sorts of questionable cut throughs.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

I agree, I have mine set to 1 min as well.

I don’t think it does a deep analysis of alternate routes. There’s a decision point in my commute (take 238 or go through Hayward, for those in my region) and based on intuition and experience I will often make a diffierent choice than nav does. Often my time to destination will be, say, 48 minutes before going my own way, and once nav realizes what I’ve done and reroutes, the time will be 45 minutes. This happens on Waze as well. I think the number of possible choices is too much at this point for nav to fully explore. Humans are still better at ignoring the options that make no sense.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of Waze and I think it beats everything else at looking at detailed unusual routes for options, but even Waze rarely reroutes when there are better options. I regularly hit the Routes button in Waze, especially a mile or two before major highway intersections, where it will present three routes, and often will show a quicker route than the one it is on (and I usually switch to map view for a more obvious route comparison). I definitely wish Tesla also offered a multiple-route-choice option.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I have had it reroute me multiple times on the same trip leg. This can be very frustrating because it doesn't give you any notice nor does it give the option to not re-route. Finally, it doesn't tell you why it is re-routing. On the trip from Newport Beach to Riverside CA, there are at least 3 main routes, the most direct is the 55 fwy to the 91 fwy using the HOV & Toll lanes (free to EVs). The second route would be Jamboree Rd which becomes the 261 toll road to the 241 toll road to the 91 fwy and last leg of the 91 toll lanes (the 241 & 261 toll roads are not free to EVs). The third route is the 55 fwy to the 5 fwy to the 57 fwy to the 60 fwy to Riverside exit. Traffic was heavy on the preferred direct route so it wanted to route me to the second route with high tolls which also bottles up where the 241 intersects the 91. When I didn't take the turn off to go to the 261 it then tried to route me via the last route that is much longer. At no time did it show what route it wanted or why. If it had shown me saving significant time taking one of the alternate routes I probably would have done so but just silently changing it doesn't cut it.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

John Griffith said:


> I have had it reroute me multiple times on the same trip leg. This can be very frustrating because it doesn't give you any notice nor does it give the option to not re-route. Finally, it doesn't tell you why it is re-routing. On the trip from Newport Beach to Riverside CA, there are at least 3 main routes, the most direct is the 55 fwy to the 91 fwy using the HOV & Toll lanes (free to EVs). The second route would be Jamboree Rd which becomes the 261 toll road to the 241 toll road to the 91 fwy and last leg of the 91 toll lanes (the 241 & 261 toll roads are not free to EVs). The third route is the 55 fwy to the 5 fwy to the 57 fwy to the 60 fwy to Riverside exit. Traffic was heavy on the preferred direct route so it wanted to route me to the second route with high tolls which also bottles up where the 241 intersects the 91. When I didn't take the turn off to go to the 261 it then tried to route me via the last route that is much longer. At no time did it show what route it wanted or why. If it had shown me saving significant time taking one of the alternate routes I probably would have done so but just silently changing it doesn't cut it.


It does it automatically based on the time savings setting. I have it set to automatically reroute if savings are greater than 5 minutes.

What you mentioned are great future improvements that could be made, you should suggest that to them.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I tried playing with the time savings setting and went all the way up to an hour (I think) and it still re-routed me. I have driven all three of the routes (two shown) and I can tell you that during rush hour (this was on a Friday afternoon before a 3 day weekend) there is no route faster than the most direct one because traffic is hell on every route.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> I'm a huge fan of Waze and I think it beats everything else at looking at detailed unusual routes for options, but even Waze rarely reroutes when there are better options.


This is where Google Maps is currently best-in-class. It constantly updates & displays not only your current route but up to two best-alternative routes. It tells you how much longer/shorter each one is, and you can switch to one of them with just a tap (or automatically switch by driving onto one of the alternate routes).


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

That would be a fantastic feature. I'm not sure why Tesla feels they have to reinvent everything themselves.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Tesla has the best car navigation in my opinion but I think they have to go a custom route because of the built in supercharger network and rerouting based on current battery life.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I have never witnessed the reroute, but I guess it happens in the background. Desperately need the custom route. If it can get to a supercharger near my destination with 5% left it will pick that one. Then it will start instantly nagging me that I must drive below 70 mph, which is the speed limit, to reach my destination. I then have to manually put in a intermediate supercharger destination to remove the nags. We should be able to enter standard highway speeds for it to use uncalculating range. It could just use my relative speed setting, which is 9 mph in my case to avoid the higher priced speeding tickets. Efficiency aside, I can't drive 55.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Nautilus said:


> Does Tesla use their own proprietary navigation software, Google Maps, or some other 3rd party?
> 
> One of many newbie questions I'll be asking......


I'm not sure which service(s) Tesla may use for traffic information, but in the data-sharing option in the car's menu, there's text referencing the collection of traffic information and sharing it with another service.


----------

